# new to owning a s14 please help



## aznpride65o (May 25, 2006)

ok i just bought a 97 s14 and there is meagan racing suspension on there is it a good brand. and does anyone know how much the cast iron drive shaft weigh because i am thinking of getting an aluminium 1. oh and i am not a noob to 240's i have owned 1 s13 and i still own another. please help me


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

for the price, megan racing makes good stuff. i've yet to hear someone that has had problems with their products.


----------



## KoukiS14 (Dec 24, 2004)

I have to agree that I haven't heard of anyone having any problems with their products either.

As far as the driveshaft, most aluminum ones are around 11-13lbs.
factory is closer to 20 (never weighed mine).
Also you'll be getting rid of the 2-piece driveshaft.


----------



## OneViaVision (Apr 2, 2003)

Here is a link to some write ups for the 240SX: 240SX Write Ups


----------



## 2high2aim (Jul 8, 2007)

Hey man MR is not the best brand but they got some good products and are worth the price. If you are going into drifting. You should do suspension mods first.
1.suspension-(MOST important mod)
2.Get better Brake pads and maybe Rotors, also change all the fluids (Dont go for big brake kits because they are really expensive and are not worth it to me unless you got a lot of $)
3.LSD-limited slip deferential (makes drifting easier by locking up your wheels) 
4.Exhaust-to free up the pressure, make it sound better and so you can hear your engine like if there is any problems, (3in. is good for turbo applications, 2.5 if your going 2 stay NA)
5. Rims-(if you can afford it you should get some extra rims and TIRES{need a lot because of drifting})
6. B&M Short Shifter-(faster shifts)
7. Steering-(if you want because the after market steering wheels don't have shit on them so it will be easier to hold and turn during fast driving
8. Koyo Racing Radiator
9. Turbo -(more power=more fun)

This is some mods I suggest you not to do any body mods because you might mess it up by hitting things because your new at drifting so just wait till you get a hang of drifting before you do some body and paint mods.

Hope this helps you know what mods to start with you don't need to do anything to drift but these things will help you drift easier also #7 and up you do not really need but its good to have and you don't need power to drift so you dont need a turbo but I like to drive fast that is why I put it on there.

OH YEA I FORGOT TO TELL YOU LIGHTENING UP YOUR CAR IS A GOOD THING FOR DRIFTING LIKE IF YOU HAVE NO USE FOR BACK SEATS CARPET OR OTHER THINGS YOU CAN TAKE IT OUT TO HAVE A GOOD WEIGHT REDUCTION. BUT IF THIS IS A DAILY DRIVEN CAR YOU SHOULD KEEP THE STUFF IN IT.


----------



## Kyu-ju-kue (Mar 9, 2007)

*Mixed feelings about your info.*



2high2aim said:


> Hey man MR is not the best brand but they got some good products and are worth the price. If you are going into drifting. You should do suspension mods first.
> 1.suspension-(MOST important mod)
> 2.Get better Brake pads and maybe Rotors, also change all the fluids (Dont go for big brake kits because they are really expensive and are not worth it to me unless you got a lot of $)
> 3.LSD-limited slip deferential (makes drifting easier by locking up your wheels)
> ...


...hum! Well first of all "Breaks" would be the cheapest thing to upgrade. Especially since all you have to do is take a shower, get dressed, eat, grab keys and wallet, get into car, drive to the nearest junk yard, and find a 300z willing enough to be a suitable donor (that's unless you can't afford hot water, food and gas).

It's pretty well known that there is a 300z that has a lot of compatible parts (breaks and power train along with a lot of other parts) that mount to a 240, since you're already there(at the junk yard), snag the rims off the car too if their still on. In Japan an abandoned cars (owners are obviously not coming back i.e. windows are busted, all tires are flat, parts like doors have already been removed or what ever) is considered free game. (Ha-ha) A tuner can be economical also. Don't be scared, the junk yard is your friend. Now that you know this, the shopping list you were given listed above him, lets trim it down a little. FACT: he doesn't need 5, 6, 7, 8 for now and I can never say this enough “Drifting is about technique not power”

The extra ...10lbs or so of added weight from the carpet and what not is not going to matter right now so that can wait for right now, he's just beginning so he should get used to the car first. Change a part out get use to the way the car handles, change apart out get used to the way it handles. This will make you a more proficient driver, and get you more comfortable with the car, because if you don't know how the car is supposed to handle, how will you know if something’s wrong ...right?


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

2high2aim said:


> OH YEA I FORGOT TO TELL YOU LIGHTENING UP YOUR CAR IS A GOOD THING FOR DRIFTING LIKE IF YOU HAVE NO USE FOR BACK SEATS CARPET OR OTHER THINGS YOU CAN TAKE IT OUT TO HAVE A GOOD WEIGHT REDUCTION. BUT IF THIS IS A DAILY DRIVEN CAR YOU SHOULD KEEP THE STUFF IN IT.


gutting the car out is not necessary man. back seat weighs close to nothing. no point in removing the back seat and carpet and stuff. leave it in there. you not gonna feel a difference when drifting or racing the car.


----------



## Kyu-ju-kue (Mar 9, 2007)

trmn8r said:


> gutting the car out is not necessary man. back seat weighs close to nothing. no point in removing the back seat and carpet and stuff. leave it in there. you not gonna feel a difference when drifting or racing the car.


I agree with you, if weight reduction is gonna be done, I believe it should start with the frame and chassis (basicaly all metal parts first).

(Ha-ha) I always thought the only reason people removed the seats was so if someone asked for a ride, all they had to say was "Sorry man, I don't have seats" and not look like an asshole for saying no. Some people you don't want ridding in your car.


----------

